# New RV'r



## michaen (May 5, 2003)

I am a new camper. I am planning a month long trip to Reno and back during July. My wife has never camped before so I want to make it enjoyable for her. However I do want to minimize expenses by staying a some fun, clean safe and scenic sites.

Will be heading through Wall Drug, Mt. Rushmore, Devils Tower, the Big Horns, Yellow Stone, South Eastern Idaho, Grand Tetons, SLC
Elkho, and into Reno.

Would like to hit Las Vegas on our way home, then possibly up through
Bryce and Zion Parks into Grand Junction Colorado then on home on US70.

Any ideas suggestions or advice would be most appreciated.
I have kidz and a popup trailer.

Thanx


Mike


----------



## Larry (May 7, 2003)

New RV'r

So much to see, so little time!!

Take 2 months. :laugh: 

What do you want to do?  You can have a great vacation and never get west of the Devil's Tower?  Narrow it down a little to get better answers.

Larry


----------



## michaen (May 12, 2003)

New RV'r

Thanx Larry..

I have 4 weeks off work and want the wife and kids to get a good feel for the great camping and scenery of the west.


----------



## jettex (Jun 24, 2003)

New RV'r

Mike when you go to Mt. Rushmore try to stop by the Hart Ranch and Custer State park. Lots of buffalo. You might also like to goto Cody Wyo. and goto the Buffalo Bill Cody mus., Remington has a art studio also. If your family is into river rafting there is one that leaves Cody and goes up river toward yellowstone and back. Just a quick note we went around the 4th of July weedend and every night there was frost. Snow was on the side of the road coming into yellowstone from the east. Good luck and enjoy.........John........


----------

